

A Gentle Introduction to Application Security - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/08/gentle-introduction-application-security

======
luck87
Awesome! At the end of the document there is a very interesting link with a
lots of security resources: [https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-
appsec](https://github.com/paragonie/awesome-appsec)

